# Guppy still pregnant?



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey everyone, well ma guppy had some fry bout a month ago and i was just wunderin if she was goin to have another batch of them anytime soon. She was pregnant before i got her and my male is chasing her like every second, so is it possible that she can get prgnant with my male while she has the fry in her from her last pregnancy...



Thanx liljj


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i believe so, i have read/heard it somewhere


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she can have fry every three weeks for about 5 months on one mating.
if she doesn't get pregnant again despite all the activity with the male she may be too old or injured inside.
Mouse


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

yay, u guys were right....She just had more babies, woohoo!!! Thanx for all the advice.Hope she has more wif ma male

Thanx liljj


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

wait? they can have fry over a period of five months with on mating, is this true?

jj, it was a one month inbetween waiting periond???


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

ive read that one insemination can last up to 8 broods or 8 litter of fry


----------



## tania_storom (Dec 23, 2007)

Crazy.... hint the name 'millions fish'


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

What?

Okay, this thread is over a year old. Check the date first and do not bring back old threads.


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

Trust me if there is a male in the tank then she is libal to get preganent again. Some livebearers can even store the males sperm.


----------

